# 2011 GMC Sierra 3500hd



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

2011 with 69701 miles steel caster spreader ,western pro plus with curb guards, also truckcraft steel dump goes with it,22000.00


----------

